# BMW F25 12/2014 Multifunction steering wheel retrofit



## ALFAinBMW (Oct 14, 2016)

Greetings,

I am having trouble retrofiting multifunction buttons on a sport steering wheel in a F25 20dx 12/2014.

I installed the buttons, put a wire between pin 12 on SZL (coil spring) and pin 34 JBBFE for K-Line_11. Added 249 and 544 to VO code and coded all ECUs in the car.

The problem is, the MF buttons do not illuminate and do not function. ISTA gives me an error for no communication on K-Line_11 and no response from MF buttons.

I am out of ideas, please help!


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

you removed old 710 or 255?


----------



## ALFAinBMW (Oct 14, 2016)

No, have not done that. Only added 249 and 544.

The car did not have any MF buttons before.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

> put a wire between pin 12 on SZL (coil spring) and pin 34 JBBFE for K-Line_11


check:
FUSE13
FUSE24

Whats about A83 Connector 6, is it connected to A153 Connector 2?


----------



## ALFAinBMW (Oct 14, 2016)

yes, it is. Triple checked. I also tried running K-Line_11 wire directly from JBBFE to A153 pin 2. No luck. Fuse 24 and 13 are ok.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

I have 2012 F25, so i can only compare with my SVT
check:

JBBFE -> F25_LIN_VARIANTE_MFL =mfl_dcc_sport (i have paddles) (try for you "mfl_dcc_basic")
JBBFE -> F25_MFL_VERBAUT = aktiv

ICMQL -> C_Fahrfunktion = dcc
ICMQL -> C_MF_Lenkrad = verbaut


----------



## ALFAinBMW (Oct 14, 2016)

Checked the coding, everything is the same. Also tried _basic. No luck. The MF butons do give a voltage signal on k-lin_11 pin.


----------



## ALFAinBMW (Oct 14, 2016)

Anyone else have an idea? I know that I need to change the instrument cluster for the cruise control function, but I am lost why the multifunction buttons for the radio do not work. Today I even tried a different set of buttons but the exact same result. No illumination.

Do I need to change the JBBFE??


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

if you still have error at ISTA/D with LIN connection, just make pics from every connector where you did a change
and of ECUs, maybe we can see the problem


----------



## advdecor (Oct 29, 2016)

Did you find a solution?
Have same issue right now


----------



## ALFAinBMW (Oct 14, 2016)

OK, I would like to share a possible solution, but I do not have the car to prove it works, because I didn't have contact with the owner since my failed attempt last year.

Basically, there are JBBFE modules for low spec cars that do not have pin 34 occupied. But, there is another pin on the JBBFE that does have a connection to K-Line_11. Therefore, you need to open the JBBFE module and bridge pin 34 to the other mentioned pin with K-Line_11.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

you have to change KOMBI with multifunction buttons support


----------



## ALFAinBMW (Oct 14, 2016)

yes, that also. Forgot to mention that. But to at least get the buttons to illuminate, you need to rewire as posted above


----------



## panioan (Mar 27, 2008)

hello . Did you finally make it work? We have the same issue with F26 2017MY without MF. We have changed also the JBBFE , SZL and still does not work.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

KOMBI changed?
You have to change kombi


----------



## panioan (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes we did change KOMBI too. All of them coded under new code provided by BMW! Really dont know what else to try!!


----------



## ALFAinBMW (Oct 14, 2016)

Do you get the same error code as I did in ISTA ?

Check the JBBFE pinout. There is another pin which is occupied with K_Line_11 and connected with a wire in the connector. Connect pin 12 on SZL with the K_Line_11 wire on the JBBFE connector.


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi all
After coding 544 and 249 I have SAME problem with CC
On INSTA I have this
D01736 - Signal (cruise control user-input status) invalid, transmitted by FEM / SZL / BDC-ZGM
030410 - Multifunction Steering Wheel (MFL): Missing LIN Slave

Any help will be very welcome 

Also I notice this









From SZL I have 7V going to MF buttons but it should be 12V like shown on this pic 30F(12V)


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

*SOLOVED*

The solution









All this is about wiring
1.
Plug A83*2B Pin 12 to Plug A34*3B Pin 34, missing!!! Have to put. Everybodu know that!!!!
2.
Plug A83*2B Pin 11 to Plug A34*3B Pin 17 Еxisting !!! if not have to put

And now the MAGIC 
From A34*2B Pin 3 to A34*1B Pin 8 have to "loop" wire
From A34*2B Pin 21 to A34*1B Pin 10 have to "loop" wire

And after that you have fully working CC and MFWL


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi
What is fdl coding for CC to show in km/h not in miles? Everything else is correct im KM! Kombi is from UK car


----------

